
Google: Structured Markup May Become a Ranking Factor - traviagio
https://www.seroundtable.com/google-structured-markup-ranking-purposes-20885.html
======
Codhisattva
Structured data (with Schema.org and OpenGraph) is being used by AppleBot and
Spotlight. Since mobile search on iOS is 75% Spotlight (and 25% everything
else - including Google) you're well advised to implement it.

